# Middle Atlantic Built in.



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Im looking for some advice on Middle Atlantic Racks. Im wanting to build it into a closet so it looks clean. I will have access to the back side. Any tips out there in building one of these systems in?

Im leaning towards the ERK series about 50"high, 25"deep


Mav


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you got any pics of the rack you are looking at?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't help you with any advice, but for those who want to look, they are available at Parts Express:

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=46&ObjectGroup_ID=811

Good luck. The built-in ones look really nice (the ones that wheel out for service)


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been considering one of those wheel out ones myself. A little pricey, but pretty much the only option I have. I've got a void behind a wall that is nearly impossible to access from behind. The wheel out feature would be nice. I'll build a box into the wall and insulate it, then install the rack in there.

If anyone has any experience with one of these over a period of time, I'd greatly appreciate any feedback you may have. Thanks.


----------

